# Commencal 4X Ti



## Christiaan (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## brillenboogie (21. Juni 2010)

geweldig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (22. Juni 2010)

mooie fiets!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2010)

Tiptop wie immer !


----------



## sb-lümmel (26. Juni 2010)

Wirklich gelungen...obwohls nur die Parts sind, die am Yeti waren.
Gibts nen Geheimtip wo man noch so einen Rahmen herbekommt?
Gruß
eric


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2010)

Den kann man einfach bei Commencal bestellen. Oder sind die schon ausverkauft ?
http://www.commencal.com/web/bicycles/2010/vip-factory-frame-set/vip-absolut-4x-titane


----------

